# Number of strands for recurve string



## 3drecurve

I have 2 recurve bows and need strings. I have made them in the past for our club bows, but never my own equipment.

1) An 25" Elan with 36lbs Hoyt with Kinetic limbs shot at 32 lbs, bow length 68" (short draw length). 

2) a 23" Aerotec with 36lbs G3 limbs also at 32 lbs, bow length is 66". 

How many strands should I make the bow string, and out of what material in order to be the most efficient. I have (BCY) B500; 8125; 450; 452; 452x and dynaflight 97. I shot g-nocks and ACE 1000 arrows. Also have serving in the following types: Brownell No. 3 1/2; BCY 400 nylon; BCY .021 # 62 xs; BCY .107 #3D Dyneema

Thank you.
Shelly


----------



## Leighton

3drecurve said:


> I have 2 recurve bows and need strings. I have made them in the past for our club bows, but never my own equipment.
> 
> 1) An 25" Elan with 36lbs Hoyt with Kinetic limbs shot at 32 lbs, bow length 68" (short draw length).
> 
> 2) a 23" Aerotec with 36lbs G3 limbs also at 32 lbs, bow length is 66".
> 
> How many strands should I make the bow string, and out of what material in order to be the most efficient. I have (BCY) B500; 8125; 450; 452; 452x and dynaflight 97. I shot g-nocks and ACE 1000 arrows. Also have serving in the following types: Brownell No. 3 1/2; BCY 400 nylon; BCY .021 # 62 xs; BCY .107 #3D Dyneema
> 
> Thank you.
> Shelly


Use the 97 using ~16 strands.

I know 18 strands 8125 works great with large g-nocks.


----------



## Jim C

16 strands with 97 is compound suggested amount-14 is what most recurve shooters use on that according to the guys at BCY (I spent a few hours and a few hundred bucks with them at the ATA Show)

8125-(BTW there is an 8125 "Thin" coming out-cheaper than 8125 which will increase in price due to the demand (as an alternative to spectra in many applications) increases) 18

02-14

D75-14

D75 thin (almost same as 8125) 18-20

TS-1 18


----------



## c3hammer

I'd suggest 14 strands of 8125 or D75 thin for 32 lbs. 16 strands would be a very beefy string for that weight. 18 or 20 strands would be way over the top, IMHO.

Ginamaire Cheichi, who was on the Jr. USAT team, has been shooting the same 14 strand D75 Thin string on her bow for 2 years at 32 lbs. I've been shooting a 14 strand one for about a 8 months at 36 lbs. and have been very pleased with it.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Jim C

interesting Pete but I have found with even juniors a more standard string is more comfortable and is more stable.

I do sometimes go thinner when someone needs to get a distance with weak limbs or short draws.

most radical-Ed Eliason's 8 strand string at the 00 field nationals getting somewhere around 245 FPS out of his axis and FX limb combination


----------



## baldmountain

Jim C said:


> interesting Pete but I have found with even juniors a more standard string is more comfortable and is more stable.


I think the most important thing is how the string shoots and secondarily nock fit. I think that 14 strands would be too thin and you'd find arrows slipping off the string during draw. 18 strands with Halo serving is a smidgen snug with standard Easton nocks. I've been shooting 18 strands, but will probably try 16 on the next string I make...

Oh, I always use 8125 for all my recurve strings...


----------



## Jim C

agreed Geoff but 18 strands of 8125 with standard .19 Halo fits both the supernocks and the large G or beiter nocks perfectly. same with .20 crown. Of course I really wrap the center serving tight with that stuff

with 16 and my wrap job the large nocks approach "too loose" and 14 strands requires a small g nock


----------



## 3drecurve

Thank you for the response. I made the string last night with 14 strands, and it turned out very nice. Tried the 16, but it was too thick for my knocks.

I made sample strings on just the end rods of the jig and served them to see what would fit the nocks best.

If the string and serving give you enough thickness, can you reduce the number of strands even more? Is it something you play with until you get the number that works best, or is there a point of diminishing returns?


----------



## c3hammer

Jim, I've used the small G-nock's on my ACE's and they have a great fit. I'm not sure which serving size Gina used on my strings, but It seemed perfect to go with a proven combo when I had her make a couple of strings for me.

I'll have to admit that a 14 strand string at 36 lbs. stretches a ton at first and doesn't stop moving for about a month or so of shooting every day. You definitely have to keep and eye on it or your brace ends up at 8" 

I've also wondered what effect thin strings have on consistancy. Is a thin string less forgiving? Has anyone done group testing with two setups side by side? Can you tell a difference?

I was shooting next to Ed when he had one of those tiny strings and tiny ACE's at some rediculous poundage. I thought his bow was going to blow up every shot. LOL! He is one of the advantages to living around here, well, er.... in this case maybe it's a disadvantage   

He's a very fun guy to shoot with as he never tires of trying new things.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## 3drecurve

Thanks for the info on stretch. I guess shooting the string this weekend at the state Indoor won't be a really good idea then.

With the 14 strands, should I also change the brace height? I usually have it at 8 3/4"? 

I'm shooting approx 100 to 150 arrows per day getting ready for it.


----------



## Jim C

c3hammer said:


> Jim, I've used the small G-nock's on my ACE's and they have a great fit. I'm not sure which serving size Gina used on my strings, but It seemed perfect to go with a proven combo when I had her make a couple of strings for me.
> 
> I'll have to admit that a 14 strand string at 36 lbs. stretches a ton at first and doesn't stop moving for about a month or so of shooting every day. You definitely have to keep and eye on it or your brace ends up at 8"
> 
> I've also wondered what effect thin strings have on consistancy. Is a thin string less forgiving? Has anyone done group testing with two setups side by side? Can you tell a difference?
> 
> I was shooting next to Ed when he had one of those tiny strings and tiny ACE's at some rediculous poundage. I thought his bow was going to blow up every shot. LOL! He is one of the advantages to living around here, well, er.... in this case maybe it's a disadvantage
> 
> He's a very fun guy to shoot with as he never tires of trying new things.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete


yep, the first thing Ed said to me is "remember, I DON'T PAY FOR THESE LIMBS"   

I shoot enough poundage that I go for a stable forgiving string, not one that gets me every last FPS-my strength in field is yardage "rangefinding" (I tend to gain on the unmarked and lose ground to better archers on the marked) so I don't worry too much about speed


----------



## Dave T

One of the hazards of the internet is it's open to dumb questions from beginners like me.

When I got my first serious recurve (Hoyt GM) I ordered a couple strings from Lancaster. They sent 18 strand which none of my knocks would fit. When I called them and told them my poundage (37#-38#) they took the originals back and sent me 14 strand Dynaflite 97 strings.

I'm now shooting a Spigarelli riser at 41#-42# and Leighton sold me a couple 8125 strings that are 14 strand.

Reading through the above posts makes it sound like 14 strands is either a little light or way too light. Should I get 16 strands the next time??? Could someone explain this in terms a beginner can understand. Oh, and I'm not going to make my own strings so I need enough info to order them from somebody.

Dave

PS: c3hammer, you're right about the 14 strand 8125. It stretched 1/2" in the first couple weeks of shooting.


----------



## Jim C

talk to competitive recurve shooters (and its the nocks that matter, not the actual poundage) and of those who use 8125 I suspect the vast majority of them are using 18 strand 8125 strings with thin (19) halo or (20) crown serving.

How do i know this

1) tying strings for recurve archers for 8 years now including several national junior champions and the son of a two time gold medalist at the Olympics

2) talking to top technical experts including the Hoyt senior designer and the guy who wrote the Easton arrow tuning book

3) spending alot of time talking to other recurve archers.

THE ONLY REASON to go with a thinner string is either nock fit (and most men are using large g nocks which fit 18 strand 8125 well with tightly served[you have to serve halo tight according to the guys who make it-at BCY] or in rare cases, to coax additional speed out of a low poundage or short draw archer who cant get say 70M on a fita and this only gains a slight amount of speed. decreasing the serving can often do the same thing

finally, varying strands is the last means for getting a perfect tune if your button range has been totally explored

more strands tend to be more durable and what you lose in speed you gain in stability and "forgivenes".

BTW 18 strands of D97 is two strands heavier than what BCY recommends for COMPOUND strings-14 is the standard for recurve while 16 is for heavy draw hunting weight stick bows set up to handle high performance stuff.

yes 18 strands of D97 would be a tight fit on a large g nock

see this: http://www.bcyfibers.com/technical_sheets/Arch%20Bowst%20Mat%204-04%20(2).PDF


----------



## Dave T

Thanks for that link Jim. According to the material maker I was sold too light a string in both instances.

Dave


----------



## c3hammer

3DRecurve:

I wouldn't worry about it for your 32 lbs. It will move some, but just check it every day or so. At 36 lbs, mine needed about 25 twists between set up and 8 months later. You'll get the most movement the first day or two, then it should settle down considerably.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Leighton

Dave T said:


> One of the hazards of the internet is it's open to dumb questions from beginners like me.
> 
> When I got my first serious recurve (Hoyt GM) I ordered a couple strings from Lancaster. They sent 18 strand which none of my knocks would fit. When I called them and told them my poundage (37#-38#) they took the originals back and sent me 14 strand Dynaflite 97 strings.
> 
> I'm now shooting a Spigarelli riser at 41#-42# and Leighton sold me a couple 8125 strings that are 14 strand.
> 
> Reading through the above posts makes it sound like 14 strands is either a little light or way too light. Should I get 16 strands the next time??? Could someone explain this in terms a beginner can understand. Oh, and I'm not going to make my own strings so I need enough info to order them from somebody.
> 
> Dave
> 
> PS: c3hammer, you're right about the 14 strand 8125. It stretched 1/2" in the first couple weeks of shooting.



The interesting thing about modern materials is that in theory you can use a string made of only a couple of strands!  

What is most important is nock fit; you can adjust nock fit by using differing numbers of strands or differing diameters of center serving. Or you can "double up" the center serving.

Another interesting thing to consider is that Chris Shull found that reducing the number of strands only gives the archer 1 fps more per two strands you "lose."

The best nock fit I have ever seen is 16 strands 8125 and angel center serving with large pin nocks.


----------



## Jim C

Hey leighton-you ough to see the new ANGEL string and the New center serving. They had spools of both at the ATA show but sadly none available (at least not to me  -maybe to give to bow makers etc). However, "PsychoCop" (Guy Gehrig) had the stuff on his WW and I got to spend a fair amount of time talking to him and looking at it both on the bow and under a magnifying glass. On his bow (he told me he gave it a good rubbing with an old piece of tab leather) it felt like a Plastic drinking straw-GG said it had some sort of polymer resin rather than wax. The new center serving apparently is less likely to separate than other stuff. both are a dyneema made product-apparently a more modern (like D97) dyneema than the stuff the old ASB copied under license (D65)

I plan on obtaining a string made of this in the near future-Guy knows tons about this stuff and if he thinks its great stuff I am sure it is


----------



## J-san

I shoot a 25" Winstar riser with 40 lb. Winact Focus limbs, and I found that it shoots rather rough with a 16 strand Angel Dyneema string. The shot is considerably louder than with my shot-in 20 strand string of the same material. 

Are there different diameters of Crown or Halo serving? I want to stick with my 20 strand string since it shoots very well, but want my Easton pin-nocks to fit properly.


----------



## Jim C

Are there different diameters of Crown or Halo serving? I want to stick with my 20 strand string since it shoots very well, but want my Easton pin-nocks to fit properly.
_______________

yes one is made by Brownell and the other by BCY  crown is more expensive and its thinnest version is .20-HALO is slightly cheaper (at least wholesale) and is as thin as .19 but other than that I can't tell the difference-either in at least 100,000 shots with both products or making 250 plus strings with both


----------



## Leighton

Halo comes in .019 and .026, IIRC. Crown comes in .018, .022 and I believe another size. www.lasarchery.com for actual answers.

Angel serving - If it does, I can't get my hands on any. Besides, its expensive enough for just one roll!!!  


Jim,
I've actually known about the new material for a while now, but like you, I can't get my hands on any.  From what I hear, it fuzzes less and creeps less. Perhaps in a few months we'll be hearing more from Angel.


----------



## Jim C

that is what psychocop says. I will probably get a string or two soon-I will PM you after that and let you know what I find


----------



## Dave T

> The best nock fit I have ever seen is 16 strands 8125 and angel center serving with large pin nocks.


Then why, Leighton, did you sell me two 14 strand 8125 strings when I contacted you and asked what you recommended for my 70" 41-42 pound recurve?


----------



## Leighton

Dave T said:


> Then why, Leighton, did you sell me two 14 strand 8125 strings when I contacted you and asked what you recommended for my 70" 41-42 pound recurve?


I didn't have angel center serving at the time. I only brought it in a couple of days ago.


----------



## oldreliable67

The following link will take you to extensive discussions on bow string materials and number of strands...

http://sagittarius.student.utwente....&highlight=bow+string+material+number+strands


----------

